
Was Email a Mistake? - apress
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/was-e-mail-a-mistake
======
dasmoth
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20623562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20623562)

------
zackkatz
This title is clickbaity. The article asks whether replacing meetings with
async digital messaging was an improvement.

[edit:] I suggest modifying the headline. Perhaps to something like: “Was
Email an Improvement Over In-Person Meetings?”

------
tw1010
It's weird that tech people think that just because they invented something,
they can just as easily make it go away.

------
einpoklum
Was posting this item again a mistake?

